# Smok Skyhook RDTA 220W Box Mod



## KZOR (5/12/16)

I honestly would not mind trying this out.
RDTA, dual/single builds, 9ml tank and 220W ............ looks sweet. Need the blue one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

